# Star Wars: Episode 9: Düsterer Clip mit Gänsehaut-Atmosphäre veröffentlicht



## Darkmoon76 (13. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9: Düsterer Clip mit Gänsehaut-Atmosphäre veröffentlicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9: Düsterer Clip mit Gänsehaut-Atmosphäre veröffentlicht*


----------



## Kashban (13. Dezember 2019)

Danke, ich passe. The last Jedi hat alle Hoffnung zerstört, jemals wieder einen guten Star Wars Film zu sehen, ohne politische und feministische Agenda, einem Mary Sue-Charakter und handwerklichen Fehlern, die zum Himmel schreien.


----------



## ssj3rd1 (13. Dezember 2019)

Kashban schrieb:


> Danke, ich passe. The last Jedi hat alle Hoffnung zerstört, jemals wieder einen guten Star Wars Film zu sehen, ohne politische und feministische Agenda, einem Mary Sue-Charakter und handwerklichen Fehlern, die zum Himmel schreien.



so viel Hate, gehts dir jetzt besser?


----------



## Kashban (13. Dezember 2019)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> so viel Hate, gehts dir jetzt besser?



"Hate"? Weil ich glaubwürdige Charaktere (egal welchen Geschlechts), eine nachvollziehbare Handlung, einen Spannungsbogen und das alles bitte auch noch in Anlehnung an das bekannte Star Wars Universum sehen möchte? 

Wohl kaum.

Der Film ist objektiv mies, die Erzählung strotzt nur so von feministischer Agenda (Admiral Holo hat sogar lila Haare, DAS Erkennungsmerkmal bei Feministinnen!), Logiklöchern und nicht nachvollziehbaren Charakterbrüchen. Nebenbei werden die Helden meiner Kindheit verhunzt, damit Millenials sich nicht zu sehr anstrengen müssen, um besser zu sein als sie, allen voran Mary Sue Ridley. 

Wurde alles schon x-fach rauf und runter belegt, anhand objektiver Kriterien. Man kann sehr wohl feststellen, ob ein Film handwerklich und künstlerisch gut gemacht ist und dieser hier ist das genaue Gegenteil davon. Wenn man bereit ist, hinter das ganze Bling-Bling zu schauen. 

Daher nein, kein Hass, sondern einfach eine große Enttäuschung.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (17. Dezember 2019)

Weiß nicht KASHBAN ... du hast in einigem recht, was du schreibst. 
Dennoch überwiegt bei mir gerade das Gefühl froh zu sein, mich am Donnerstag ins Kino setzen zu können und mir popcornmampfend einen Star Wars Film anzuschauen, den ich am Ende gut oder schlecht finden werde, ohne mir darüber Gedanken gemacht zu haben, welchen symbolischen Bezug zur Realität (die ich für 2:22 Std. in vollem Bewußtsein ausblenden werde) lila gefärbte Haare von weiblichen Charakteren haben.

Ich bin weder naiv noch unkritisch aber manchmal gibt es für mich einfach eine Zeit, in der ich mich einfach nur frontal bespaßen lassen möchte.


----------

